# Surefire : Aluminum or Polymer (Nitrolon Plastic)



## Grun (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonna be picking out a flashlight from Surefire, is it better to get Aluminum, or the Polymer plastic? i.e. pay more for the 6P or get the G2?

Thanks.


----------



## Grun (Aug 10, 2007)

Btw, it's still regular business hours, why are some of you still posting?
Btw, look to your left, BOSS IS WALKING OVER! :laughing:
Are you obsessed with flashlights? :wave:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 10, 2007)

Depends on your budget and what you're use is... However, aluminum is a better heat sink, so for that reason it's a better bet.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 10, 2007)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Depends on your budget and what you're use is... However, aluminum is a better heat sink, so for that reason it's a better bet.


Yes - how are you going to use it, and how big a difference does the price make to you?

Contrariwise, the Nitrolon won't stick to bare skin in sub-zero weather, won't make you cringe when you drop it on asphalt, and costs roughly half as much. Buy it in yellow, and it's hard to lose; chose tan or olive drab and it's easy to lose :smile:

FWIW, the G2 has a metal liner that helps with heat, but if I were running it incan for 20+ minutes, I'd rather have the 6P. I've run a cheap CREE LA for 40 minutes in a G2 (3.7v, admittedly) with no problems.

If it matters to you, there is no G2 defender, although the P6D bezel should fit 

I wound up getting the G2, rechargeable setup, 7.4 V LA, and CREE LA for about what the 6P would cost. YMMV.


----------



## Grun (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know if it matters, but they will be used on a bike. There will be bumps and such, don't know if one is better, maybe at protecting the batteries, or being dropped or hit hard with a tree branch?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 10, 2007)

Nitrolon is very lightweight and tough as hell. Type II ano will wear out way faster than Nitrolon...


----------



## Grun (Aug 10, 2007)

Any idea if Nitrolon is stronger than Delrin?

I guess I ought to go for the Nitrolon then?


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have both the 6P and the G2 (in yellow). To be honest, if I had decided to get the G2 first, I would probably not bothered with the 6P!

I really like the Nitrolon, it feels better to hold, and as others have commented, it doesn't wear nearly as badly as the type II coating on the 6P, which I'm forever worried about scratching! 

The G2 is also lighter.

I'm not sure about running the p61 in the G2 though, it's lens might melt, others may know more, but for me that's not an issue anyway as I only run the p60.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 10, 2007)

The yellow G2 sounds right for you. You won't be bothered too much if it gets knocked about, and it is very tough. 

The P61 will work fine in the G2 - the lens will be OK. Runtime is not great with the P61 though.


----------



## carrot (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me also as a big fan of the Nitrolon lights.


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 10, 2007)

How does Nitrolon compare to duracoat on the A21's and stuff? Or the Gun Kote stuff.
Thanks,
flash


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nitrolon's nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 10, 2007)

+1 on the Nitrolon. Some of these newer plastics are actually being used on automotive engines so I would say they are very tough and handle heat well. You won't damage it much with anything short of open flame or a grinder. You can always install a glass lens or if it melts Surefire will replace it free. Now if they would only make it in Orange.


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 10, 2007)

Orange would be cool, I'd buy one (or two).


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go for the Aluminum, It dissipates heat better


----------



## Grun (Aug 10, 2007)

My only other concern is that the G2 does not have a Pyrex lens as in the 6P, which further accounts for the difference. I would prefer Pyrex since it is better against cooling cracks, and strong overall. Can anyone attest to this? I assume the G2 wasn't Pyrex, since it wasn't advertised as such on the SureFire website. If it was Pyrex, then it would have been added to the advert. since it is a great thing to have. So essentially, could all accessories for the 6P work for the G2 and visa versa?:twothumbs


----------



## UKSFighter (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer the feel of the Nitrolon in that style of light. I think you'll feel better about it on the bike as well, it is a lot easier to hold onto when sweaty, etc... IMO


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 10, 2007)

If the plastic lens on the G2 is a deal breaker, go to www.flashlightlens.com and order an upgrade.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 11, 2007)

Grun said:


> So essentially, could all accessories for the 6P work for the G2 and visa versa?:twothumbs


There are some exceptions but yes the 6P and G2 are broadly interchangeable.

I'm actually a fan of the Lexan window for products that I don't find the need for Pyrex to be critical. Such as the G2 - I know the Lexan will never crack or shatter.

Where there is a choice I prefer Nitrolon (G2 vs 6P, G3 vs 9P, G2Z vs Z2, G2L vs 6PL, 8NX vs 8AX). However, I would not select a Nitrolon flashlight over another flashlight just to have the Nitrolon. For example I would not select a G2 or G2Z over a C2 or M2 (mostly because of the PocketClip).

Also, I would love for Nitrolon products to be sold in bright orange.

Al


----------



## jlomein (Aug 11, 2007)

I have read a lot of opinions on CPF stating that orange would be preferred over yellow for the nitrolon G2. Has anyone tried painting their G2 orange with good results? Does it negatively affect performance?

In regards to the thread topic, I would definitely use a G2 over a 6P. I don't normally use a flashlight longer than 1-5 minutes, so heat issues with high power lamps/drop ins are not a concern. I tend to baby my flashlights so the anodized finish doesn't wear off, but with the nitrolon G2 I can be a little rougher and expect it to still look great.

To the original OP: try to go to a store and put the G2 and 6P in your hand. After trying them out for a few minutes I bet you will know which one to buy.


----------



## lightemup (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd recommend getting a G2L. More than the G2, about the same if not a bit more than a 6p etc. Keep in mind though that the LED is warranted for life, you will never have to buy another bulb again.

Polymer is more shock resistant, you won't see wear or drops as much as scuffs on the aluminium, better in the cold, and according to the initial specs, substantially longer runtime than either 6p or G2.

Just my 2 cents without actually seeing a G2L yet. I will be buying one as soon as I get a chance though.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 11, 2007)

+1 on the G2L....used to have a G2 Nitrolon and have since sold it but couldn't find any fault with it. It can except rechargeable cells up to 17670 without any modifications, ample 3rd party accessories such as drop ins etc and the plastic window does not look like plastic at all....


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2007)

DM51 said:


> The yellow G2 sounds right for you. You won't be bothered too much if it gets knocked about, and it is very tough.


 
I'm surprised that folks are recommending the yellow G2.

That light usually begins to turn a shade of dirty black after months of EDCing it. The light just ends up looking cheap.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 11, 2007)

Grun said:


> My only other concern is that the G2 does not have a Pyrex lens as in the 6P, which further accounts for the difference. I would prefer Pyrex since it is better against cooling cracks, and strong overall. Can anyone attest to this? I assume the G2 wasn't Pyrex, since it wasn't advertised as such on the SureFire website. If it was Pyrex, then it would have been added to the advert. since it is a great thing to have. So essentially, could all accessories for the 6P work for the G2 and visa versa?:twothumbs


Get the G3 then... I would not worry about melting the G2's lens though. Polycarbonate isn't exactly a delicate material. It will handle the P61 just fine. SF would not recommend the P61 for the G2 if that was a problem.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 11, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get the G3 then... I would not worry about melting the G2's lens though. Polycarbonate isn't exactly a delicate material. It will handle the P61 just fine. SF would not recommend the P61 for the G2 if that was a problem.


The important thing is how it is used - if you tend to use your SureFires constant-on then the Pyrex window is a better option. 
The 'tactical' use of light for which SureFires were designed tends not to require long periods of constant-on. I would also say that the High Output Lamp Assemblies are not intended for constant-on use - that is to say that I personally have never been given the impression that constant-on is how compact high output flashlights should be used.

Al


----------



## Any Cal. (Aug 11, 2007)

I really like the G2. Lighter and feels better in the hand. The G2 does not seem to work as well w/ aftermarket Cree drop-ins. The yellow does get dingy, but it is easily found. It makes a nice worklight/outdoors light.


----------



## Grun (Aug 11, 2007)

Most of the time I will be using constant on for quite awhile.
Suggestions?

Pyrex in the 6P. Is it possible to pop in a SureFire 6P pyrex into the G2?

What is the disadvantage of the type II aluminum? Heavier? scratches?


----------



## Russianesq (Aug 11, 2007)

The stock P60 and P61 will probably work without major issues.

What about using Lumens Factory bulbs and rechargable batteries.

In my C2 the body gets very hot after 5 minutes. What would happen to the Nitrolon body? Can such a set up work in a Nitrolon light? :sick2:


----------



## jlomein (Aug 11, 2007)

Russianesq said:


> What about using Lumens Factory bulbs and rechargable batteries.
> 
> In my C2 the body gets very hot after 5 minutes. What would happen to the Nitrolon body? Can such a set up work in a Nitrolon light? :sick2:



Your question peaked my curiousity since I have never run my G2 for extended periods. Just now I took my G2 with Lumens Factory HO-9 lamp and two charged AW protected RCR123 cells and ran a five minute runtime/heat test.

After five minutes the front half of the bezel was moderately warm (still easy to hold). The bottom half of the bezel was slightly warm, and the body was very cool/unaffected. I immediately disassembled the flashlight and found the battery closest to the bezel was only slightly warm. The part of the body that connects to the bezel was warm, and the metal tube inside the body was slightly warm. I'm assuming the metal HO-9 lamp module was very hot, didn't bother touching it.

What does this mean? I think with incans, most of the heat gets transmitted out the front as opposed to being absorbed by the flashlight.

*EDIT*: I just ran the same test using a Dealextreme Cree drop in and two charged AW protected RCR123 cells. Note that compared to the HO-9, the Cree drop in provides a lot less output as well as a more narrow spill beam. After five minutes, the entire bezel part was slightly warm. The battery closest to the bezel was slightly warm, and the part of the body that connects to the bezel was warm. Again, I assumed the metal drop in module was very hot and didn't bother touching it.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 11, 2007)

Size15's said:


> .....Also, I would love for Nitrolon products to be sold in bright orange.
> 
> Al


I can't believe, after all these years, that you have not been able to convince PK to do just that.

Those things would sell like hotcakes!!!!

I could see every emergency organization having them in their vehicles and on their persons, and you and I , of course.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> I can't believe, after all these years, that you have not been able to convince PK to do just that.


Once the US Military start fighting wars on Mars I think we'll see an orange ("Martian Red") version


----------



## kelmo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd get the 6P. You can do more with it. At a later time if want something brighter you can get a A19 extender and a P90/91 LA or KT turbohead. While I believe you can do this with a Nitrolon tube it just looks ghetto that way.

Check the BST section, someone always seams to be selling a 6P.

And if you get a high power LED drop-in module, an aluminium body is better for heat management.

kelmo


----------



## josquin (Nov 10, 2007)

jlomein said:


> ...I took my G2 with Lumens Factory HO-9 lamp and two charged AW protected RCR123 cells and ran a five minute runtime/heat test....



What sort of output and runtime do you get with this combination? Does it affect the bulb life? I have a G2 and want to use rechargeables with it. It seems there are a number of LF lamps that will fit the G2.

 Stuart


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 10, 2007)

If the body gets dingy GoJo will clean it right up!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 10, 2007)

I think the G2L is a fine light, notwithstanding the recent revelation about overheating problems. Also, I think Monocrom is right about, the yellow picking up dirt. Mine is starting already and it is only a month old (not used for any kind of dirty work).
Perhaps SF is waiting to do orange until they can do it right, the yellow is really more the color of a not quite ripe bananna (geen tinge). All that said it is now my go to light when I want to "protect" my more expensive ones. It's a great every day general purpose light.

GoJo, I am going to try that right now.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bring on the Orange G2!*


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm set in my aluminium ways. I know nitrolon is lighter, better for use in the cold, etc...but I started out with aluminium SureFires and it has really just stayed that way.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## dizzy (Nov 10, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> *Bring on the Orange G2!*


+1 for me 

+1 for Al


----------



## Numbers (Nov 10, 2007)

GoJo - It works, used a no pumice version.


----------



## SenderGreen (Nov 10, 2007)

Isn't the new G2L Nitolon body with aluminum Head? Best of both worlds?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't like the idea of metal and polymer combined. I'm thinking that with very rough use, the metal threads could damage the polymer threads.

Last Tuesday, when a genius in a mini-van sideswiped me and took off my Driver's side mirror, I noticed that the long screws that held the mirror in place simply screwed directly into the plastic housing. Sure didn't get a feeling of quality or strength from Ford.


----------



## carrot (Nov 11, 2007)

dizzy said:


> +1 for me
> 
> +1 for Al


+1 for carrot, who needs a G2 to match his avatar.


----------

